# Is the reason why furries talk about their fetishes and sex lives so much-



## CannonFodder (Sep 26, 2010)

-because they don't get any?

It makes sense, it's like the guy that brags to his friends all the time, but the name of his girlfriend's picture on his phone ends in .jpg

*edit*
Hey I just thought this opens up a whole new type of joke about furries.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 26, 2010)

*cries* why must you remind me?


----------



## Zenia (Sep 26, 2010)

I am not completely open about everything... but I don't mind talking about this kind of thing online, where people can't see me. X3 In my case though, I don't think it has anything to do with being a furry.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 26, 2010)

Zenia said:


> I am not completely open about everything... but I don't mind talking about this kind of thing online, where people can't see me. X3 In my case though, I don't think it has anything to do with being a furry.


 Meh, I'm talking about the furries that pretty much purposely derail any topic into sex and fetishes.


----------



## Zenia (Sep 26, 2010)

Ah yeah. Those guys.

I was actually approached by a local furry (although this was through AIM) who apparently was interested in me. However... a few minutes into the chat, he was talking about bodily fluids, fetish clubs, his failed marriage and was pressuring me into meeting him irl that same day. Suffice to say... he was blocked.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 26, 2010)

Why would "not getting any" be an insult? Especially to asexuals.

Also, why are you posting so many meaningless polls?


----------



## Alstor (Sep 26, 2010)

That, or maybe they have heard how accepting some sites are with fetishes, so they decided to reveal them at first. Then, as they got accustomed to it, they became more open with their fetishes, which led them to what they are today.

Either that or their the ones that make the fetish material. Every fetish needs contributers.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 26, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> Why would "not getting any" be an insult? Especially to asexuals.
> 
> Also, why are you posting so many meaningless polls?


 Well duh not to asexuals.

It's the new fad, blame randy.


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm open when the situation calls for it.

I think it just comes from the fact that the fandom is very sexual in nature to begin with, so expanding into fetish talk isn't a large leap for people. The logic would be "Hey, we're already talking about the furry fetish, why not talk about other ones, too?"


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Sep 26, 2010)

Maybe it's there dream to be free to talk about anything to anyone!


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 26, 2010)

Wolfen Wolf said:


> Maybe it's there dream to be free to talk about anything to anyone!


 Maybe it's their dream to no longer be virgins :V


----------



## Willow (Sep 26, 2010)

But I'm only 15 

Though, I have to agree with Alstor. Makes sense seeing as how furries see their fetishes are accepted on one forum or a few forums, but then think FAF is the same and then feel they're being trolled because we're not the same way.


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Sep 26, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Maybe it's their dream to no longer be virgins :V



Kinda harsh, I mean let them do it. Does it matter :O?


----------



## Conker (Sep 26, 2010)

Na. I mean, I don't get any and I'm sure there are plenty of others that aren't getting any, yet we keep our fetishes to ourselves. 

Maybe it's just the fandom attracts a special breed of stupid :V


----------



## Jude (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm also only 15! At what age does it become sad or unacceptable to hold on to your V card? :V

Also at what age does it become unacceptable to have never kissed or been in a relationship with anyone? I'm sexually confused so that should add on a few extra years to the acceptance level, right?

God damn I'm lonely.


----------



## Sauvignon (Sep 26, 2010)

Everyone here needs to get some. 
So, wanna yiff?


----------



## Willow (Sep 26, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> Also at what age does it become unacceptable to have never kissed or been in a relationship with anyone?


 ..30? I dunno.


----------



## Sauvignon (Sep 26, 2010)

Willow said:


> ..30? I dunno.



Crap. I need to get to work on this.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 26, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> I'm also only 15! At what age does it become sad or unacceptable to hold on to your V card? :V
> 
> Also at what age does it become unacceptable to have never kissed or been in a relationship with anyone? I'm sexually confused so that should add on a few extra years to the acceptance level, right?
> 
> God damn I'm lonely.


I'm nearly 22 and I've yet to have sex and I am in a relationship.
Just trying to make you feel better


----------



## Ben (Sep 26, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Crap. I need to get to work on this.


 
Knowing furries, I wouldn't be surprised if you were serious.


----------



## Willow (Sep 26, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I'm nearly 22 and I've yet to have sex and I am in a relationship.
> Just trying to make you feel better


 But..but, you're HALF WAY THERE!!


----------



## Aleu (Sep 26, 2010)

Willow said:


> But..but, you're HALF WAY THERE!!


 i've gotten offers for sex from those I wasn't in a relationship with.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Sep 26, 2010)

It most likely is the case. Some of the more socially inept members of the fandom may be inclined to believe that relating everything to sex will make them seem more charasmatic and attractive to others in an attempt to end their own loneliness, though it usually ends up backfiring most of the time. Not only that, but it's a lot easier to spout off a bunch of personal stuff when no one has a face to put with a name. Sure, there is the registered username for the forums and the like, but if the person gains a bad reputation, they can always simply create another using an alternate email address(despite the fact that it's not looked kindly upon here). And the other side of the coin, which is likely more along the lines of people just bragging to make themselves feel better amongst the tides of lonely furs whose own brand of deodorant might as well be called "sex repellent," which is just as annoying. 

....Of course, I could be completely wrong here. It wouldn't be the first time. :3


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Sep 27, 2010)

It helps to be anonymous and generally accepted where others might not.


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 27, 2010)

The fandom is mostly teenagers.
I think thats why. =.="


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 27, 2010)

Meadow said:


> The fandom is mostly teenagers.
> I think thats why. =.="


 It's official most furries are virgins.


Wolfen Wolf said:


> Kinda harsh, I mean let them do it. Does it matter :O?


 I think you would've realized this about me yet.


----------



## Sheba_Metaluna (Sep 27, 2010)

Well the majority of furries that i have met that only talk about there fetishes and sex lives are male and/or a fair bit younger than me
Personally i am a fairly open person and I have been since before I was aware of the fandom. 
Honestly I have not met all that many furs who seem to do the whole broken record thing, talking endlessly of their fetishes .. Though I seem to have more female furry friends in RL than male and the majority of my friends are around 20


----------



## Plutonium (Sep 27, 2010)

Possibly, it could probably be an assortment of other reasons but I see furries talk about a ton of normal things or I just know how to filter out things and listen and talk to healthy people. 

Here on FAF (really the Den, other areas or more functional) topics seem to be overlooked a lot that furries really would talk about normally. I never saw anyone here discuss the Regular Show, a great cartoon with furry characters that showed up on TV recently. I never see furries talk about Carl the ravens new songs, 2 gryphon's latest comedy show, the rush of commission slots opening lately as artists try to get a little more cash for Christmas, a furry that died recently known by a decent number of people, and a lot of other things. 

A lot of the old topics regular in the 2000s about coming out as furry, my fursona is X, is animal x like x as a furry, CSI meant X have been over done and elicit flame war lockings or get ranked as crap and complained about in topic until it dies. 

I see regular furry significantly things talked about out side of FAF all the time but here its more drama/fetish with sometimes a topic about furry t-shirst sneaking in long enough with a decent discussion and a few complaints about the topic existing in it at minimum.

FAF is so dramatic, fetishy, and self hating (the reason I think normal furry topics are shunned) it looks like a parody of itself which is why I had to join and see it for myself . Seriously it seems like some self imposed masquerade.


----------



## Fay V (Sep 27, 2010)

Honestly I think they don't get any because they talk about their fetishes. 

I'm of the opinion that these kids get into the fandom online and get used to the more open atmosphere on the internet, but don't learn any actual social skills such as...not saying everything that comes to mind and they're teens so everything that comes to mind is sex. 

Honestly is baffles me the lack of social skills in the fandom. There's only absurdity of chatting about fetishes, then there's meeting people irl and over a light lunch they bring up the time they came with a cat nearby...when the conversation was about being a dog or a cat person. SERIOUSLY! this is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Sep 27, 2010)

Fay V said:


> Honestly I think they don't get any because they talk about their fetishes.
> 
> I'm of the opinion that these kids get into the fandom online and get used to the more open atmosphere on the internet, but don't learn any actual social skills such as...not saying everything that comes to mind and they're teens so everything that comes to mind is sex.
> 
> Honestly is baffles me the lack of social skills in the fandom. There's only absurdity of chatting about fetishes, then there's meeting people irl and over a light lunch they bring up the time they came with a cat nearby...when the conversation was about being a dog or a cat person. SERIOUSLY! this is why we can't have nice things.



I'm not sure if I could agree more with that you said here. Sadly, it isn't just the furry fandom that is subjected to this, but most teenagers now-days. They've gotten used to being able to open their mouths and say anything that comes to mind online and it severely hinders the social adaptation process and caused the exact type of scene you just described. I have noticed that furries are especially prone to such things mainly because the social stigma associated with the fandom's stereotype makes them social outcast, so the lack of charasmatic development may be further stunted into their later years past being a teenager. 

This is all just observational through my own experiences though. :x It would be interesting to get some actual statistics floating around on the subject of the social development of those associated with the furry fandom vs that of the average teenager today.


----------



## Seas (Sep 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> It makes sense, it's like the guy that brags to his friends all the time, but the name of his girlfriend's picture on his phone ends in .jpg



Pictures of real girlfriends are stored without an extension.


----------



## Samael234 (Sep 27, 2010)

You know it has become more socialy acceptible to talk about ones sex life and any fettishes you might have (I blame Sex and the City) and if you live in a metropolitan area then there usually is no problem. Granted, there are people who bullshit, as there are with every part of life, and I think furrys are no worse then any other group. I think it may be more likely in the fandom due to it being more connected to fettishes as others have allreay said!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 27, 2010)

I already made some open their eyes and reveal things about them.

Though, why would somebody be proud in his fetishes? I don't think they lack them.
I think they are just plainly embarrassed with them. Simple, isn't it? They are bragging about it so much so it'd look normal and not that bad.
There are many other reasons why the fandom is all sexual, and how they don't have sex lives so they amuse themselves in front of the computer.

Either way, there is no reason to open the eyes just because somebody talks about his sex life or his fetishes, as in most cases they will shut up after the first post.


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Sep 27, 2010)

The age limit when it becomes unacceptable to not have lost your V card? Anything above 19 years old. Getting past 25, okay, its getting kind of sad. At least thats what society and American Pie movies make you think.

I lost mine at 19, I look back and remember I wanted to save myself for someone special. I think about it now I was pretty dumb for thinking like that.

As for the whole fetish thing with furries. Yes its because the fandom was so sexually driven to begin with that they think its decent to talk about it at any point, and I find nothing wrong with that.

Now, don't go telling people they should be ashamed of themselves for their fetishes. Thats like telling someone who actually has a job they love to do that they should be ashamed of loving their job because other people think the job is disgusting.

To each his own.


----------



## JoeStrike (Sep 27, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> ...at what age does it become unacceptable to have never kissed or been in a relationship with anyone?


 
Unacceptable to whom?


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 27, 2010)

Seas said:


> Pictures of real girlfriends are stored without an extension.


 That was the point.


----------



## Mare_of_Night (Sep 27, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> Why would "not getting any" be an insult? Especially to asexuals.


lol. People do seem to think of it as an insult for some reason... like they assume everyone wants that or something.

I was thinking pretty much the same thing Alstor said - the fandom is accepting of it, so that kind of behavior increases. Also, people seem to be less afraid to seem strange in subculture type things like this.



			
				drumbfur said:
			
		

> Also at what age does it become unacceptable to have never kissed or  been in a relationship with anyone? I'm sexually confused so that should  add on a few extra years to the acceptance level, right?


I'd think that depends a lot on who's doing the judging. I've heard it's not too uncommon for people to not have that kind of relationship until they're out of high school. (I'm in college and barely starting to get interested, but then, there's a chance I'm aromantic... I just wonder now and then what I'm missing XD)


----------



## VoidBat (Sep 27, 2010)

Could be.

It could also be a sign of desperation or obsession. Probably both.


----------



## Fay V (Sep 27, 2010)

Maraxk Montale said:


> The age limit when it becomes unacceptable to not have lost your V card? Anything above 19 years old. Getting past 25, okay, its getting kind of sad. At least thats what society and American Pie movies make you think.
> 
> I lost mine at 19, I look back and remember I wanted to save myself for someone special. I think about it now I was pretty dumb for thinking like that.
> 
> ...



There is a difference between being intolerant, and just not wanting to hear about it. I don't care what fetishes people have, but I do not want to hear what gets them off over dinner conversation. 
It seems people these days mistake social contract with intolerant rules. Yes you can still have your fetishes, sure you can probably talk about them till you're blue if you find the right group, no you should not meet a person for the first time and tell them all your sexual exploits over a meal.


----------



## Plutonium (Sep 27, 2010)

Fay V said:


> There is a difference between being intolerant, and just not wanting to hear about it. I don't care what fetishes people have, but I do not want to hear what gets them off over dinner conversation.
> It seems people these days mistake social contract with intolerant rules. Yes you can still have your fetishes, sure you can probably talk about them till you're blue if you find the right group, no you should not meet a person for the first time and tell them all your sexual exploits over a meal.


 
Must be a regional thing, even then I live in a very open "accept everyone" part of America and even that would not be something typical to run into. The internet is a whole different story I have to agree though.


----------



## Fay V (Sep 27, 2010)

Plutonium said:


> Must be a regional thing, even then I live in a very open "accept everyone" part of America and even that would not be something typical to run into. The internet is a whole different story I have to agree though.


 Nah most people don't do it. It's only when I've met furries that this happens. Then when you comment that this sort of thing is unacceptable, someone makes a comment about how we should be tolerant and not make people feel ashamed of their fetishes.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 27, 2010)

VoidBat said:


> Could be.
> 
> It could also be a sign of desperation or obsession. Probably both.


 Probably just desperation.


----------



## Ferdie (Sep 27, 2010)

Sex is overrated.

But love. That's a different matter...


----------



## Valnyr (Sep 27, 2010)

I only talk about my fetishes when i'm asked what mine are.

BTW: I'm not a vergin


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 28, 2010)

Valnyr said:


> I only talk about my fetishes when i'm asked what mine are.
> 
> BTW: I'm not a vergin


 I'm not talking about that I'm talking about the furries that derail every conversation into sex regardless of topic.


----------



## Valnyr (Sep 29, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I'm not talking about that I'm talking about the furries that derail every conversation into sex regardless of topic.


 
*Eyeroll* Those are the kind of furries that really bug me. Although i have yet to run into one who has done that sort of thing.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 29, 2010)

Makes sense... although I'm 14 so I shouldn't HAVE a sex life. >:3


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 29, 2010)

Valnyr said:


> *Eyeroll* Those are the kind of furries that really bug me. Although i have yet to run into one who has done that sort of thing.


 But the question is how many furries have you met irl?


----------



## Toxic.Vixen (Sep 30, 2010)

Most furrys I've met only have Internet sex lives lol

Poor things~
n.n


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 30, 2010)

You tell me when you can replicate most fetishes in real life without hurting someone.

But then again though, I'm asexual.  Without having to worry about such things, I can keep my energy on a lot of other things.


----------



## medjai (Oct 1, 2010)

I dunno. I get my fair share of action, but then again, I only really talk about my sex life if it's relevant or anonymous and I feel like bragging or something. But I try not to be a douche about it.

However, I can only speak for myself.


----------



## Acton (Oct 1, 2010)

The reason is common thread with some elements of LGBT and fetish subculture: exhibitionism. This is not only they expresses themselves sexually but the need to do so publicly and demand pubic approval. In some cases the need to shock others. Add to this a furry subculture that does not have very much in the way of structure: you get what I see in the fandom.

Exhibitionists are a small minority in any subculture but often the loudest


----------



## Eskke (Oct 1, 2010)

My sex life is only your business if you're involved in it, and making me breakfast in the morning.

Priorities.


----------



## Oovie (Oct 2, 2010)

What lovely timing, just as I was reading this topic the guy here goes, "anyone want to yiff? >>" . Told him that was so weird, I was just reading about why furries derail everything into sex. Oh and everyone else pretty much just laughed at him for it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 2, 2010)

Oovie said:


> What lovely timing, just as I was reading this topic the guy here goes, "anyone want to yiff? >>" . Told him that was so weird, I was just reading about why furries derail everything into sex. Oh and everyone else pretty much just laughed at him for it.


 You gotta admit the furries that say stuff like that are desperate.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 2, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You gotta admit the furries that say stuff like that are desperate.


 
"Oh bby, let's fuck!" :V



Acton said:


> The reason is common thread with some elements of LGBT and fetish subculture: exhibitionism. This is not only they expresses themselves sexually but the need to do so publicly and demand pubic approval. In some cases the need to shock others. Add to this a furry subculture that does not have very much in the way old structure: you get what I see in the fandom.
> 
> Exhibitionists are a small minority in any subculture but often the loudest



You're right on the mark.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 2, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> *cries* why must you remind me?


 
I find this pretty funny actually, thanks OP ^^


----------



## Geek (Oct 4, 2010)

Because i dream to have a girlfriend with this kind of fetish:

http://galleries.adult-empire.com/56/5694/n03/1-neko.jpg(NSFW)


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Oct 4, 2010)

Geek said:


> Because i dream to have a girlfriend with this kind of fetish:
> 
> http://galleries.adult-empire.com/56/5694/n03/1-neko.jpg



You know, that's actually pretty sexy! Forget the fursuits, let's do it dressed like this!


----------



## STK (Oct 4, 2010)

Geek, don't post shit like that. This is a PG-13 Forum.

edit: HINT HINT. REMOVE IT.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Oct 4, 2010)

STK said:


> Geek, don't post shit like that. This is a PG-13 Forum.
> 
> edit: HINT HINT. REMOVE IT.


 
I don't think she's showing any bits...


----------



## Qoph (Oct 4, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I don't think she's showing any bits...


 
It's still not safe for public viewing, you can't just have an image like that in the middle of a forum page without a warning.
ANYWAYS I don't talk about my sex life because it's private.  I joke about being gay but that's not really a 'sex life'.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 4, 2010)

I used to think that the reason furs talk so much about it(the ones who do) do as such because of a lack of standards. To some people I suppose that still holds true. These days it seems like furries collect fetish's like kids collect playing cards. So they show off their fetish's like a rich dude his show off his trophy wife. ;/


----------



## Mentova (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey guys wanna yiff?!?!?!

Seriously though they probably just want attention.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Hey guys wanna yiff?!?!?!
> 
> Seriously though they probably just want attention.


 
I'm inclined to agree with HK on this


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 5, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I'm inclined to agree with HK on this


 Should I make another thread asking whether it's because they're desperate for sex or desperate for attention?


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 5, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Should I make another thread asking whether it's because they're desperate for sex or desperate for attention?


 
Let's just say both cannon


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 5, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Let's just say both cannon


 Good point, let's just go with both desperate for sex and attention.

You do realize this opens up a whole new type of joke against furries right?


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 5, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Good point, let's just go with both desperate for sex and attention.
> 
> You do realize this opens up a whole new type of joke against furries right?


 
What is that my good sir?


----------



## Geek (Oct 5, 2010)

STK said:


> Geek, don't post shit like that. This is a PG-13 Forum.
> 
> edit: HINT HINT. REMOVE IT.


 
Geez, i though this thread was all about fetishes and sex...


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 5, 2010)

Geek said:


> Geez, i though this thread was all about fetishes and sex...


good thing I didn't see it xD
I still remember the old avy you used, I think it suited you more than the adorable one you have now though


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 5, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> What is that my good sir?


 You can now call them desperate virgins and attention whores :V

Also no Geek this isn't about fetishes, but about if furries and being desperate.


----------



## STK (Oct 5, 2010)

Hey guys...
Craigslist: the friend of furries everywhere.
Anybody can get laid through that! (if you like whores and nasty old men)


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 5, 2010)

STK said:


> Hey guys...
> *pounced.org*: the friend of furries everywhere.
> Anybody can get laid through that! (if you like whores and nasty old men)


 
Edited to be more Apt. :V


----------



## ToxicZombie (Oct 5, 2010)

Honestly, I don't think about sex that much. Mainly because I outgrew the whole hormonal teenager phase long before I found furries.


----------



## STK (Oct 5, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Edited to be more Apt. :V


Hehehe... Pounced is only if you care about who you screw being a furry.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 5, 2010)

STK said:


> Hehehe... Pounced is only if you care about who you screw being a furry.


 
Furries care about only screwing furries because hyooomanz are the anti-yiff. :V
And they can share their depraved fetishes with each other..
And bring a dog to the party if needed be. :V


----------



## Lucien Pyrus (Oct 5, 2010)

Sure I am a little bit too open with my asexuality, but it keeps people from talking about what I really don't like. Sure I've experienced it, but that doesn't mean I gotta go around telling everyone the details about it.

My experience is that the amount of time spent talking about sex is inversely proportional to the times a person has had sex. I know virgins who used to talk about sex all the time until they had it. Then they seemed to shut up about it


----------



## Sebastian The Swede (Oct 5, 2010)

Yeah, I think so also.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 5, 2010)

ToxicZombie said:


> Honestly, I don't think about sex that much. Mainly because I outgrew the whole hormonal teenager phase long before I found furries.


 
But I never actually *had* that phase. :<


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 5, 2010)

Lucien Pyrus said:


> the amount of time spent talking about sex is inversely proportional to the times a person has had sex.


 New internet rule :V


----------



## STK (Oct 5, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> And bring a dog to the party if needed be. :V


Ugh, I think I'm gonna... *urp*


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Oct 5, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> And bring a dog to the party if needed be. :V



You know, I personally think that more Dateline molesters have fucked dogs than furries.


----------



## STK (Oct 5, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> You know, I personally think that more Dateline molesters have fucked dogs than furries.


D'ohohoho! Sig'd


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 5, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> You know, I personally think that more Dateline molesters have fucked dogs than furries.


 
Some "Private" zoo parties at cons like to bring their dogs. 
Just guess.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 5, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Some "Private" zoo parties at cons like to bring their dogs.
> Just guess.


 Please tell me these don't actually happen.


----------



## Machine (Oct 5, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Some "Private" zoo parties at cons like to bring their dogs.
> Just guess.


What.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Please tell me these don't actually happen.


 
Does the pope protect pedophiles?


----------



## Ames (Oct 5, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Some "Private" zoo parties at cons like to bring their dogs.
> Just guess.


 
Couldn't somebody just call the cops on them or something? That's fucked up.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 5, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Does the pope protect pedophiles?


 God damnit.

That is so fucking disturbing...


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 5, 2010)

Amphion said:


> What.


 
Exactly.


JamesB said:


> Couldn't somebody just call the cops on them or something? That's fucked up.



One fur who went to one of these parties was shocked and appalled...but he didn't report it because then he would be labeled a dirty jew rat.



Heckler & Koch said:


> God damnit.
> 
> That is so fucking disturbing...


 
I am amazed that I have made it through the fandom for this long without slitting my wrists from disgust.


----------



## Machine (Oct 5, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> One fur who went to one of these parties was shocked and appalled...but he didn't report it because then he would be labeled a dirty jew rat.


I'd rather be labelled a dirty jew rat than a basement-dwelling dogfucker.



> I am amazed that I have made it through the fandom for this long without slitting my wrists from disgust.


This applies to me far too well.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 5, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Exactly.
> 
> 
> One fur who went to one of these parties was shocked and appalled...but he didn't report it because then he would be labeled a dirty jew rat.
> ...



I am amazed that I keep fucking coming back. Some of the shit I hear about is absolutely disgusting. Why does a fandom about animal people attract the worst of society...


----------



## Machine (Oct 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I am amazed that I keep fucking coming back. Some of the shit I hear about is absolutely disgusting. Why does a fandom about animal people attract the worst of society...


I think it's because of animal people, honestly. They're not "real," so it is okay to imagine them in vile manners because they're just imaginary.


----------



## Ames (Oct 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why does a fandom about animal people attract the worst of society...


 
It's a fandom centered around ANIMAL PEOPLE.  What do you expect?


----------



## Valnyr (Oct 6, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> But the question is how many furries have you met irl?



Quite a few actually. Most Female


----------



## Gerjis (Oct 6, 2010)

If a furry is part human and part animal you would think they would be the product of bestiality. hmmm, I guess my logic is flawed.


----------



## Machine (Oct 6, 2010)

Valnyr said:


> Quite a few actually. Most Female


That's a condtradictory statement.



Gerjis said:


> If a furry is part human and part animal you would think they would be the product of bestiality. hmmm, I guess my logic is flawed.


The product of bestiality is a jail sentence.


----------



## Lucien Pyrus (Oct 6, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Exactly.
> 
> 
> One fur who went to one of these parties was shocked and appalled...but he didn't report it because then he would be labeled a dirty jew rat.
> ...



The worst offenders are not those that do evil, but those who watch evil and do nothing about it


----------



## Gerjis (Oct 6, 2010)

Amphion said:


> The product of bestiality is a jail sentence.


"Boys? You can't be imprisoned for watching an inter-species sex act.  You'll walk. The worst I'll get is a huge fine for animal abuse, and  alot of disgusted looks from ass-wipe conservatives who can't appreciate  sexual exploration." I love Clerks 2.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 6, 2010)

Amphion said:


> I think it's because of animal people, honestly. They're not "real," so it is okay to imagine them in vile manners because they're just imaginary.


No it is not OK.



JamesB said:


> It's a fandom centered around ANIMAL PEOPLE.  What do you expect?


 I expected cool, clean stuff.

Also your avatar is a lie >=[


----------



## Machine (Oct 6, 2010)

Gerjis said:


> "Boys? You can't be imprisoned for watching an inter-species sex act. You'll walk. The worst I'll get is a huge fine for animal abuse, and alot of disgusted looks from ass-wipe conservatives who can't appreciate sexual exploration." I love Clerks 2.


I wasn't referencing to Clerks 2.


----------



## Ames (Oct 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Also your avatar is a lie >=[


 
I wish it was, Heckler of Cocks.


----------



## Gerjis (Oct 6, 2010)

Amphion said:


> I wasn't referencing to Clerks 2.


 I was.


----------



## Machine (Oct 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No it is not OK.


I know it's not okay. Tell that to the hoardes of horny furfag teenagers polluting FAF and the mainsite.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 6, 2010)

JamesB said:


> I wish it was, Heckler of Cocks.


 I'm not gay damnit!

>=[


----------



## Gerjis (Oct 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not gay damnit!
> 
> >=[


 Not yet...


----------



## Mentova (Oct 6, 2010)

Gerjis said:


> Not yet...


 Many have tried. All have failed.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not gay damnit!
> 
> >=[



heckler and cocks, 
it seems to fit Mr. Fox :3
Oh shit, I can rhyme


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 6, 2010)

Gerjis said:


> Not yet...


 Lemme put it this way you know the movie "300"? Imagine Heckler as the spartans, the persians as furfags trying to anal rape him, now imagine if the spartans won?
NOBODY can ever make him gay/bi/pansexual.
He may be a fox, but damn man.

Also keeping on the topic of furries sex lives-
http://www.klisoura.com/ot_furrysurvey.php


----------



## Gerjis (Oct 6, 2010)

Every furry eventually takes at least one in the mouth.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 6, 2010)

Gerjis said:


> Every furry eventually takes at least one in the mouth.


 Nope, don't think that'll happen.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 6, 2010)

Lucien Pyrus said:


> The worst offenders are not those that do evil, but those who watch evil and do nothing about it


 
-nods sagely-


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 6, 2010)

Gerjis said:


> Every furry eventually takes at least one in the mouth.


 
If that happens to me then hell is going to freeze over and the end of the world will be apon us...apparently it hasn't happened and I doubt it will


----------



## Bando (Oct 6, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Lemme put it this way you know the movie "300"? Imagine Heckler as the spartans, the persians as furfags trying to anal rape him, now imagine if the spartans won?
> NOBODY can ever make him gay/bi/pansexual.
> He may be a fox, but damn man.


 
That is probably one of the most badass mental images ever.


----------



## Gerjis (Oct 6, 2010)

if by badass you mean ass that has gone bad then yes.


----------



## footfoe (Oct 6, 2010)

IT's the fucking internet.  We can say whatever the fuck we want with no repercussions

I had wet dreams about my sister.  

See, yall didn't need to know that.  But i told you anyways cause it's the fucking internet WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Mentova (Oct 6, 2010)

Gerjis said:


> if by badass you mean ass that has gone bad then yes.


 How does an ass go bad? What?


----------



## Bando (Oct 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> How does an ass go bad? What?



No clue whatsoever. Add some more preservatives and I think wel'll be in business :V


----------



## Mentova (Oct 6, 2010)

Bando said:


> No clue whatsoever. Add some more preservatives and I think wel'll be in business :V


 What's the expiration date on an ass?


----------



## Zaraphayx (Oct 6, 2010)

The last three posts made me lol pretty hard.

I wouldn't bother posting this but my this button isn't working.

Sad day.


----------



## Bando (Oct 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What's the expiration date on an ass?


 
When the person dies is my best guess. So now it's zombie Heckler Spartans fighting off furfag Persians. Shit just got real.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 6, 2010)

Bando said:


> When the person dies is my best guess. So now it's zombie Heckler Spartans fighting off furfag Persians. Shit just got real.


 But i don't want to be a zombie =[


----------



## Bando (Oct 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But i don't want to be a zombie =[


 
Well your ass went bad, so you're just going to have to deal with it.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 6, 2010)

Bando said:


> Well your ass went bad, so you're just going to have to deal with it.


 Maybe he just read the expiration date wrong. They can be printed kinda funny sometimes.


----------



## Bando (Oct 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Maybe he just read the expiration date wrong. They can be printed kinda funny sometimes.


 
True. Sometimes those aren't even expiration dates, so I guess ass can't go bad then. Back to badasserey, then!


----------



## Mentova (Oct 6, 2010)

Where does this thread go from here?

We already answered the OP, and the mystery of expiring asses, where to now?


----------



## Bando (Oct 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Where does this thread go from here?
> 
> We already answered the OP, and the mystery of expiring asses, where to now?


 
Back to the party van. :awesomeface.jpg:


----------



## Gerjis (Oct 6, 2010)

Up my dear boy, this topic has no where to go but up.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 6, 2010)

Gerjis said:


> Up my dear boy, this topic has no where to go but up.


 That was a depressing movie.


----------



## Gerjis (Oct 6, 2010)

What movie?


----------



## Mentova (Oct 6, 2010)

Gerjis said:


> What movie?


 Up?


----------



## Gerjis (Oct 6, 2010)

ok.

...how do you get this back on track... Do any Furries on the Forum get some on a regular basis? I think that would answer the question.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 6, 2010)

Gerjis said:


> ok.
> 
> ...how do you get this back on track... Do any Furries on the Forum get some on a regular basis? I think that would answer the question.


 Probably, but I doubt most of the regulars do.

I sure as hell don't.


----------



## Bando (Oct 6, 2010)

Gerjis said:


> ok.
> 
> ...how do you get this back on track... Do any Furries on the Forum get some on a regular basis? I think that would answer the question.


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvdf5n-zI14

I'd say this video applies to pretty much all regulars.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 6, 2010)

Gerjis said:


> ok.
> 
> ...how do you get this back on track... Do any Furries on the Forum get some on a regular basis? I think that would answer the question.


 <Had a harem, two dumped me though.


----------



## GoldenJackal (Oct 6, 2010)

OP: It's possible. I never talk about my sexual life. It just feels wrong since it IS active and it wouldn't be just me that I would be outing that information about. I respect those I love more than that.


----------



## Deo (Oct 6, 2010)

Gerjis said:


> If a furry is part human and part animal you would think they would be the product of bestiality. hmmm, I guess my logic is flawed.



You are new. I suggest this course of action:

1. Shut up.
2. Lurk moar.
3. ?????
4. Profit.


----------



## Gerjis (Oct 6, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> You are new. I suggest this course of action:
> 
> 1. Shut up.
> 2. Lurk moar.
> ...


 I seem to be upsetting you in some way. This amuses me. 

I am new here and I am afraid I don't like to lurk it lacks a certain level of amusement I get from saying something stupid. Maybe you should learn to take the interweb not so seriously. You might get more enjoyment from it.


----------



## Deo (Oct 7, 2010)

No it's just that everytime you post the stupidity compounds on itself.
You post raeging at Dogbomb for being popular and getting more comments and page views "than even the best furry porn."
Then you compare furries to the products of bestiality.
Then on a thread for new young furries shitting themselves with fursecution fears over 'coming out' you post CSI on those gullible furs.
Yeah, not a good track record for you.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 7, 2010)

Hey guys, we don't need fights here if _we_ don't profit from it.
You all need to lurk moar unless you know how to speak.
Gerjis: Stop being serious. You need to observe whether or not you need it.
Deovaccus: Stop putting fail image macros in your avatar and stop being MAD

now go back to your sex fetish talk with furries.

It just dissolves.


----------



## Deo (Oct 7, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Hey guys, we don't need fights here if _we_ don't profit from it.
> You all need to lurk moar unless you know how to speak.
> Gerjis: Stop being serious. You need to observe whether or not you need it.
> Deovaccus: Stop putting fail image macros in your avatar and stop being MAD
> ...


 
That image macro was a gift. I rather like it. Now I am fairly new, under 700 posts?! ABSURD. But really, the guy annoys me. I MAD? Yes, yes I am.
Yeah so back to the all-consuming very important discussion of fetishes. Very important. >:l


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 7, 2010)

I voted no. I don't get any yet I don't brag about my fetishes.

Unless I am an exception to OP's rule.


----------



## Lucien Pyrus (Oct 7, 2010)

-holds up a sign saying "complete thread derailment"-


----------



## slydude851 (Oct 7, 2010)

I think it's true... I used to do this... only the "I've been in a relationship... It was awesome"  type thing, though.

I talk about the fetishes and sex life right now and how I'd like to try it.  Then again I'm only 16 so it would probably serve me best to just wait for it...


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Oct 7, 2010)

i only talk about that stuff to my partners.


----------



## medjai (Oct 7, 2010)

TrinityWolfess said:


> i only talk about that stuff to my partners.



Partners, as in plural? You slut.


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 9, 2010)

i'm going to go ahead and throw a wrench in this concept and say that i talk openly about my fetishes and sex life, but i do not like sex in real life. like, at all. it's really uncomfortable and awkward for me.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Oct 9, 2010)

medjai said:


> Partners, as in plural? You slut.



We prefer the term "polyamorous", thank you.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 9, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> We prefer the term "polyamorous", thank you.


 Tread lightly dude with your partners, tread lightly.


----------



## Bambi (Oct 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> -because they don't get any?
> 
> It makes sense, it's like the guy that brags to his friends all the time, but the name of his girlfriend's picture on his phone ends in .jpg
> 
> ...


Societies changed a bit.

Some people are open because the environment gives them that space, other people are open because they want some kind of intimate relationship or sexual attention, sure, and they do that by being provocative. I mostly think it's because the fandom see's these kinds of behaviors as common, and therefore as a result of it's commonality and practice, something that's somewhat of a harmless part of it and okay to do.


----------

